# Ling Lom/ta Sao?



## Nabakatsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi all, I practice wing tzun, handed down from yip man to leung ting to emin boztepe, anyways, I was just reading some old book of leung tings and he mentions a style called "Ling Lom" which he claims is 70% the same as his wing tzun style, anyways, I've found some information on ta sao which makes it sound pretty similar to wing tzun.. can anyone give me ANY information about these styles, if they have seen them and wing tzun/chun ect ect... any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nabakatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

Does anyone  have any  semi-in-depth information on :muay "thasau" (or ta sau) or "ling lom"?


----------



## destructautomaton (Dec 7, 2009)

I would try this thread on the indochinese general forum because this isnt a muay thai question but about the old thai arts someone like blackdiamondcobra could probably answer this for you.


----------



## Fede (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree with DA, but as we are here I'd like to share a recent discussion on this. Although the tones got a bit out of hand, good points were made and some truths emerged out of it: 

http://www.defend.net/deluxeforums/.../34528-historical-issues-about-muai-muay.html

http://www.defend.net/deluxeforums/...t-knowledge-muai-muay-pahuyuth-old-style.html

I hope you can find some answers here, Nabakatsu.


----------



## destructautomaton (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks,fede..that was alot of info. i have so much of the pahuyuth stuff and some people had told me in the past it was made up and such.


----------



## blackdiamondcobra (Dec 10, 2009)

Ta Sao is very different in structure and approach to Wing Chun. It has alot of kick set ups and uses the kicks extensively. They move fast. 

Ling Lom is a very old art and I dont think again it has much in common with wing chun. Alot of monkey steps and fast moving attacks.

Muay Korat works off a vertical fist structure but its delivery and system are different from wing chun as well.

I mean if you will, you can probably finds things that are close but in reality they are different.

Sunthus crafted his own art of pahuyuth from bits and pieces, so his views and his historical references are his own.


----------

